# Helping a Friend



## dewald.kotze (22/6/16)

Ok so i need to pick some brains here. a friend of mine just phoned and asked what mod to start vaping with as she wants to stop smoking. 

she tried the twisp and managed to break two in a week. She is looking for something simple, no external batteries needed. i thought maybe the ijust 2 looked good but i haven't looked at starter kits for a very long time. As she had a bad experience with twisp she is not too worried that it has to be a twisp type of device. just something simple to use and durable. 

could you kind people please help me help her to get off the stinkies. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## rabbitneko (22/6/16)

The eGo AIO often comes highly recommended: http://www.joyetech.com/product/ego-aio/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

Imgoing to copy and paste on my experiences with the aio I shared yesterday in the tips to stop smoking thread,and let me just add that I work on a mine and my aio has taken a fair share of a beating and still working like a champ 
The joyetech aio is one starter kit I highly recommend,the name is a abbreviation for "all in one" similar to the twisp and very well priced,you can get it from a few local vendors for only R350,it produces very decent vapor and is going to allow you to test different inhale methods,the standard coils that come with the Aio are the joyetech cubis ss316 0.6 ohm coils,they allow a nice mtl(mouth to lung) inhale which is very similar to smoking and to what you have with your twisp,I would urge you to order the cubis ss316 0.5 coils extra to allow you to try more of a DTL(direct to lung) inhale,its like comparing sucking through a thin straw(mtl) and sucking through a big straw(dtl),its important to get used to dtl inhale for you to take the next step(but keep to what works for you,to keep you off the stinkies)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze (22/6/16)

great thanks. will look at that one as well


----------



## dewald.kotze (22/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Imgoing to copy and paste on my experiences with the aio I shared yesterday in the tips to stop smoking thread,and let me just add that I work on a mine and my aio has taken a fair share of a beating and still working like a champ
> The joyetech aio is one starter kit I highly recommend,the name is a abbreviation for "all in one" similar to the twisp and very well priced,you can get it from a few local vendors for only R350,it produces very decent vapor and is going to allow you to test different inhale methods,the standard coils that come with the Aio are the joyetech cubis ss316 0.6 ohm coils,they allow a nice mtl(mouth to lung) inhale which is very similar to smoking and to what you have with your twisp,I would urge you to order the cubis ss316 0.5 coils extra to allow you to try more of a DTL(direct to lung) inhale,its like comparing sucking through a thin straw(mtl) and sucking through a big straw(dtl),its important to get used to dtl inhale for you to take the next step(but keep to what works for you,to keep you off the stinkies)


thats great. sorry i must have missed that post as i haven't touched the stinkies in 3 years. but great review and i will send your recommendation to her as well.


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> thats great. sorry i must have missed that post as i haven't touched the stinkies in 3 years. but great review and i will send your recommendation to her as well.


Thanks @dewald.kotze and well done !!!I hope your friend manages to follow your example,three years is a massive achievement


----------



## dewald.kotze (23/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Okay, so I'm probably the "noobiest noob" on this forum, but here's by 2c.
> .
> ...


Thanks for your input. technically she didnt break them. both died and she took them back and the supplier, dont ask me who it was, said it wasn't the first issues they've had and that they had to send it back to their supplier. so not really anything she did for them to break.


----------



## piffht (23/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> EVOD



Personally, I'll never go anywhere near an EVOD or anything Kanger ever again. ~4 years ago, when I decided to stop smoking via vaping, I went through three EVODs, my girlfriend through two and my mother through one - all in the span of a few months.

The clearomizers all eventually leaked, the coils would burn out really fast, the batteries would lose their ability to hold what little charge they could to begin with...

It was a nightmare and I kept throwing more money into replacement parts because I was desperate to stop smoking. I'd had enough after the third one, however, and went back on to smokes for three years, thanks to this shitty product.

Disclaimer: this is my personal experience, as well as that of a couple of people close to me, but I'll never recommend these things to anyone, ever.


----------



## KlutcH (23/6/16)

This - Joyetech AIO, nice and cheap and performs really well. 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit


----------



## rabbitneko (23/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Just wondering who the supplier is ???
> I know that Twisp has little kiosks in many malls, but does Twisp allow other vendors to sell their stuff ???
> ...


You can buy twisps in pnp or even on takealot


----------



## piffht (23/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> The only thing I can think of (with my EXTREMELY LIMITED KNOWLEDGE), especially with the fact that you and the family have had the same problem, is that perhaps they were clones ???



Just logged into my old email adi from back when to see if I had any info on where I'd got them and turns I'd bought them from Vapour Mountain, so I doubt they were clones. Was actually more like three years ago, so at least there's that 

Funny to see some of the old convos though (for the record, the guys there were *super* helpful and accommodating).

_It seems to be leaking juice into the battery, continuously, and also not really creating vapour. Instead I'm most often sucking through juice, even when not pulling that hard. _

Jees, we were all on 18mg juice then. Anyway, I dunno. Like I said, personal experience. Hate those things.


----------

